# magazines!



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

how often should i clean my glock factory magazines?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I wipe out the top area, around the follower, after every range trip. About once a year I will take them apart and clean from top to bottom.

It will depend on how much you shoot.

If they are steel, it's a good idea to wipe them down with CLP once a month to prevent rust. I have heard of people putting their Glock mags in the dishwasher and having no problems at all. I have not tried it though.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Dishwasher? Just take them apart and clean them with a rag. It helps you get to know your gun and magazines and help you learn how to replace parts if needed. Don't stick them in the diswasher. That does not good to further your gun equipment skills.


----------



## im413 (Dec 31, 2009)

*get to know your equipment*

I clean mine after every trip to the range. Then once a year I send them back to Glock for new followers and springs.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

DIY im413 - much cheaper and there is nothing to it.


----------

